# Dragon wings



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ive seen the black ones used on a living gargoyle at a renne faire. ive not seen the other colors. The black ones looked good though. I actually dont know if thats the brand or not but they certainly look like the ones the guy had on. 

he was all in gauze and makeup sitting still moving only when someone was unaware he was real. very cool effect.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well...Seems like we're getting screwed on our order. Paid 9/26...STILL WAITING! And now they wont even answer our calls!! :wtf:


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just curious if you ever got your wings and what the quality was. Thanks.


----------



## pumpkinmass (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a pair of the long stone grey Demon wings I use for my gargoyle costume. They are awesome I got mine on ebay and they are from Spencers. All so check out Specter studios.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wondering did you consider making your own, a lady that goes by the name Nolwen on deviant art posted this:







I 

just thought it might be useful to someone out there


----------

